# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigracioni.

## Julianna

Mendime per emigrantet.
Kur njerezit nuk jane ne gjendje te qendrojne perballe sfidave te jetes e te sakrifikojne ne vendin e tyre perjetesisht sakrifica dhe dobesi te panderprera do tu bien mbi koke atje larg,ne vendet e huaja.Fatkeqesite me shume i ndjekin emigrantet dhe jeten ua shndrojne ne fatkeqesi,paksa te mbuluara me perde demokratike.Kete e provuan gjate ikjes dhe jetes (per ne parajsen e premtuar) per shume emigrante.
MERGIMI ESHTE SI NJE BURG I HAPUR!
Emigratet e kane pa kohe te caktuar qendrimin ne vendet e huaja dhe me kohe te caktuar ne vendin e vet.Prandaj dhe toka cuditet me keto krijesa qe sillen si robotet neper bote.Toka nga poli ne pol rrenqethet qielli nga cepi ne cep habitet gjithashtu kur zvarrisen me bagazhe,qe kur nisen drejt atdheut qajne nga qezimi ndersa kur kthehen ne vendet mike qajne nga hidherimi.
Pra jetojme as aty e as atje,as ne toke te vjeter e as ne toke te re.Me lote e fillojne e me lote e mbarojne JETE-ROBERINE e tyre.

----------


## honest

gjatjeta Juliana

temë e bukur por është shumë vështir të shpjegosh situacionin e mëregimtarit ,mendimet ,qëllimet dhe hallin që i shtyri të braktisin vendlindjen 
por jam në pajtim me ju se rezultati i fundit është negativ
tung respekt

----------


## toni007

> Mendime per emigrantet.
> Kur njerezit nuk jane ne gjendje te qendrojne perballe sfidave te jetes e te sakrifikojne ne vendin e tyre perjetesisht sakrifica dhe dobesi te panderprera do tu bien mbi koke atje larg,ne vendet e huaja.Fatkeqesite me shume i ndjekin emigrantet dhe jeten ua shndrojne ne fatkeqesi,paksa te mbuluara me perde demokratike.Kete e provuan gjate ikjes dhe jetes (per ne parajsen e premtuar) per shume emigrante.
> *MERGIMI ESHTE SI NJE BURG I HAPUR!*
> Emigratet e kane pa kohe te caktuar qendrimin ne vendet e huaja dhe me kohe te caktuar ne vendin e vet.Prandaj dhe toka cuditet me keto krijesa qe sillen si robotet neper bote.Toka nga poli ne pol rrenqethet qielli nga cepi ne cep habitet gjithashtu kur zvarrisen me bagazhe,qe kur nisen drejt atdheut qajne nga qezimi ndersa kur kthehen ne vendet mike qajne nga hidherimi.
> Pra jetojme as aty e as atje,as ne toke te vjeter e as ne toke te re.Me lote e fillojne e me lote e mbarojne JETE-ROBERINE e tyre.



nuk mund te quhet keshtu, pasi kjo eshte zgjedja jon pa imponim te askujt!!

emigrimi nuk eshte per te gjithe , se jo te gjithe i pershtaten ambientit  dhe shtetit ku  emigrojne,dhe jetoijne vitet jasht shqipris me nostalgjira .
ndersa ka shume patriot tane qe ne emigrim kan gjet vetveten dhe kurre skan per tu kthyer me ne atdhe.

----------


## honest

[QUOTE=toni007;2777903]nuk mund te quhet keshtu, pasi kjo eshte zgjedja jon pa imponim te askujt!!

heeh
 ka emigrant edhe nga Ks   
jam në pajtim me ju un nuk kam pas kurfar problemi kur kam braktisur Kosoven 
dhe tash fal zotit ne shtëpi (familje)kemi një jet normale 
por vazhdoj jasht për kët ceka më siper se mvaret prej qdo personi

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

Nuk me duket burg i hapur. Shqiptaret nuk jane personat e vetem qe emigrojne neper bote. Emigrimi ndodh kudo dhe cdo njeri ka arsyet e veta perse emigron. Une per vete nuk e kam patur shume te veshtire ndoshta sepse kur kam emigruar nuk kam patur probleme dokumentash e gjera te tilla. Dmth. te pakten kam mundur te kem te gjitha mundesite qe kane patur edhe njerezit e tjere qe jetojne ketu ne Australi. Nese do te kisha emigruar ne kushte me te veshtira, gjerat ndoshta do te ishin ndryshe.

Normale qe eshte e veshtire te emigrosh, sepse duhet te pershtatesh me nje stil jetese ndryshe, duke perfshire ketu gjuhen e re, sistem arsimor i ri, te gjesh pune te re, me raste te perballesh me diskriminim etj etj. Por ama ka shume njerez qe jane te lumtur. Varet nga situata personale. Jo cdo njeri ka eksperience negative.

----------

